# multiple questions



## tokinherper (Mar 26, 2011)

so i've recently purchased seeds from amsterdam marijuana seeds. the strains i got are white queen, white widow, pride of amsterdam, ganesha's dream, medijuana, and cheese. all say that there THC level is over 20%. white queen, white widow, and medijuana are 25%. i got feminized white queen, white widow, and cheese. i got 10 of each normal aswell. 
has anyone grown these strains from this seed bank?
how good are these feminized strains about actually turning out females?
they say there strain of white widow is the strongest weed in the world. can anyone back this up?
the cheese said it yeilded 700g. is that dry weight?


sorry for my newb questions. this will be my first grow


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 26, 2011)

pretty much all those ?s you will have answers to after the grow


----------



## tokinherper (Mar 26, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> pretty much all those ?s you will have answers to after the grow


 
hehe i know just wondering if anyone knows already. its bad enough that i have to be patient with the plants. if i can get info now then i want it


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 26, 2011)

tokinherper said:
			
		

> they say there strain of white widow is the strongest weed in the world. can anyone back this up?


 
I would take all THC claims with a grain of salt, and anyone that tells you their strain is the strongest in the world with a shaker of salt.  It is just something you can't know for sure.  It's like someone claiming they make the strongest moonshine in the world.  Unless you find every single bootlegger in the world and test their moonshine, you don't know for sure.

-SSF-


----------



## Thailord (Mar 26, 2011)

There are too many variables to honestly make claims like that.  In my experiences, very few strains are over 20%, and even less are over 25%.  

Your potentcy, yields, and success will all be dependant on you, the grower.  This is where the variables begin to add up.  Environment, soil vs hydro, nutrient regime, etc... all will play a role in the success a grower has in their grows; we can add grow technique in there as well: SOG, SCROG, tree grow, etc..  We must also figure in the fact that most of the places that produce the seeds we buy have the best equipment w/ all the bells and whistles to maximize the results.

Your best bet would be to research these strains among the many forums out there; if the strains are all that they claim them to be, you will find some grow journals somewhere on the net.  Study the lineages(if available), and read up as much as you can on the strains through other grower's experiences so you can find what works best to produce the best results.

Never take the descriptions given by the retailer, and/or breeder as a given fact.  Remember, it is a business, and the bottom line is everyone wants to make their stock appear to be the best out there.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 26, 2011)

Yield figures (which are generally quoted as grams per square meter) are also to be taken with a very liberal sprinkling of salt.


----------



## woodydude (Mar 29, 2011)

I have not bought many seeds from seedbanks but the blurb you read about particular strains is "marketing" information and being such should be treated as downlight lies (with a delicate hint of truth) intended to decieve you and part you from your cash. This is my opinion regarding ALL marketing/advertising and as such is not restricted to promotional materials/literature of seedbanks/resellers.

I do hope you guys over the water get my odd sense of humour but there is seriousness there!
Stay frosty guys & gals W


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Mar 30, 2011)

I definitely see what you are saying woody. I checked a few sites out, some have similar strains if not the same and sell them for significantly different amounts of cash. It could have been just a couple i saw like that though. There's just so much to choose from that its hard to find one you stick with because one is typically always in search for something better. Which is highly likely it is out there. I reside in state where laws forbid it, so I am looking into to get some seeds or good clones.

Lately I have been checking out different spots. In some, you typically find some OG clones. They aren't the best quality though which is why i haven't purchased any of those yet. Also that I am not sure if i prefer seed or clone for outdoors.?.?.? Aside from that, I have seen some clones of Master Kush, Triple OG, LA confidential. I might get one or two but I don't think its the time yet...HOWEVER weather forecasts indicate a week coming up of 80 degrees. :guitar: Downside is that total sunlight is currently about 12 1/2 outdoors. So I don't think clones should go outside, but you guys tell me....??? I definitely plan to have whatever i get in the soil by April 20. By then according to a site i am using, my area would be getting 13 solid hours of light and increasing each day.   You guys think clones would be good under that amount of light and also how would seedling handle? Should the seedlings be just fine?? *Note- By mid April, all seasonal frost would have past.

As for seed factor- Would averaging out to 10 american dollars/ per seed for feminized strains be a good deal???


----------



## tokinherper (Mar 30, 2011)

Dr.KNOWITALL said:
			
		

> I definitely see what you are saying woody. I checked a few sites out, some have similar strains if not the same and sell them for significantly different amounts of cash. It could have been just a couple i saw like that though. There's just so much to choose from that its hard to find one you stick with because one is typically always in search for something better. Which is highly likely it is out there. I reside in state where laws forbid it, so I am looking into to get some seeds or good clones.
> 
> Lately I have been checking out different spots. In some, you typically find some OG clones. They aren't the best quality though which is why i haven't purchased any of those yet. Also that I am not sure if i prefer seed or clone for outdoors.?.?.? Aside from that, I have seen some clones of Master Kush, Triple OG, LA confidential. I might get one or two but I don't think its the time yet...HOWEVER weather forecasts indicate a week coming up of 80 degrees. :guitar: Downside is that total sunlight is currently about 12 1/2 outdoors. So I don't think clones should go outside, but you guys tell me....??? I definitely plan to have whatever i get in the soil by April 20. By then according to a site i am using, my area would be getting 13 solid hours of light and increasing each day.  You guys think clones would be good under that amount of light and also how would seedling handle? Should the seedlings be just fine?? *Note- By mid April, all seasonal frost would have past.
> 
> As for seed factor- Would averaging out to 10 american dollars/ per seed for feminized strains be a good deal???


 
i guess $10 a feminized seed would be good. $126 for 10 is what i paid.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 30, 2011)

not bad my friend..I wont pay more then 10 American dollars..I almost did once...My first seed purchase was from the same.  HAppy Growin


take care and be safe


----------

